# 2001 Lowe Roughneck 1652 VT



## JL8Jeff (Nov 10, 2013)

So after researching and looking around the past couple of weeks I ended up buying this 2001 Lowe 1652 VT. It has a 1997 Evinrude 40 hp prop outboard, but I think I want to switch to a jet. I might just do the jet conversion to the engine since it runs so well. The original owner estimates it probably has less than 250 hours on it and he just had the water pump impeller replaced last year. I wanted a center console jet but the newer boats were too expensive and finding a decent priced used one in my area will be tough. This boat is pretty clean and the bottom looks really good. The engine runs good and he said it's almost too fast with one person in it. It's nice that it has the floor and side kit along with the console.


----------



## wingsnhammers (Nov 11, 2013)

That looks and sounds like a very good all purpose rig. That hull is a good one and should do you well. Any plans for it other than the jet swap?


----------



## rscottp (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi Jeff, Thats a nice boat you have there. I am doing a conversion to a center console from a tiller on my boat and I am trying to figure out the dimensions I want. Yours looks about the size I want to build, could you measure yours for me? It would be a big help.

Thanks


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 11, 2013)

The console measures out to 30.5" tall, 19" wide, 13" deep at the bottom and 7" deep at the top. I'm 5' 6" tall and it's just tall enough with the big steering wheel to be comfortable. When I was looking online, I found several places with consoles. This one from U-fab is a little bigger at 36" by 24" by 16" which is probably perfect. I'll probably put a cooler seat in front of the console but no other big plans for the boat at the moment, I have my speed skiff which eats up a bit of my time.







https://www.u-fabboats.com/assessories/console.htm

AK McCallum has the Lowe console along with several others.

https://www.akmccallumco.com/store-console.htm


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 11, 2013)

_Hey really nice boat, good find, 

I converted my Lowe 1752VT from a side console to a center console. Good luck with your build. _


----------



## T Man (Nov 11, 2013)

Good lookin boat.


----------



## rscottp (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks a lot Jeff,
Thats pretty close to the size of the mock up I did 30.5h x 18w x 16d. I am 5'4 so I think the height of yours is pretty good. I would like to make mine a narrow as possible so that I can easily get up on the front deck.


----------



## rscottp (Nov 11, 2013)

Country Dave, 
I have been checking out you're build, very cool.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=334164#p334164 said:


> rscottp » Today, 12:34[/url]"]Country Dave,
> I have been checking out you're build, very cool.



_Hey thanks man,

I wish I had the tunnel. My next build will be a 1552 or1652 tunnel. You have a great do anything, go anywhere hull just try and keep it light if you want to fish skinny. I'm already thinking about my next build and this ones not even finished yet........................ :LOL2: _


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 11, 2013)

I took the boat out for a test run today to see how it rides. It definitely needs weight moved to the front, it was porpoising bad at barely 1/2 throttle. The 40 hp Evinrude runs good but I couldn't push it much to see what it could do. I was out in shorts and the water is cold (maybe mid 40's) and the air was 53 so it was a chilling ride. The battery and full gas tank are in the back so I will need to move one of them forward to balance it out. I usually go out by myself so I can't count on someone else to balance it out. The console actually felt pretty good for me being 5' 6" but another inch or 2 would help. It should probably be perfect for you at 5' 4". I'm going to try and find a grab rail to mount on the console and possibly a windshield.


----------



## rscottp (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks Jeff,
I really think I like the size of your console. I was gonna build one out of 1/2 MDO ply but I may just buy the Lowe in the link you posted. How is the steering cable routed in your boat?


----------



## rscottp (Nov 11, 2013)

One of those hydrofoils may help some with the porpoising.


----------



## -coaltrain- (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful rig. I have 1756vt with a 30 evinrude 4stroke and love it. You will love yours too. U think you can post up more pics of the CC. I want to fab one for my rig and would like to see more thanks!!!


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 12, 2013)

_Jeff if you don't mind me asking what did you pay for it? _


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 12, 2013)

I paid $3K for the boat/motor/trailer. The trailer is a 2001 and he had new hubs and bearings done on it last year and the motor had the water pump impeller replaced last year as well.

I'll try to get more pictures soon, but with the time change, I'm getting home in the dark now. Here's a shot of the front of the console mounting. It looks like they took a small piece of angle aluminum and cut a slight V in it and then bent it to match the contour of the floor and then riveted it to the console and the floor. Not a bad idea as it keeps it flush with the floor. I'm kind of surprised the guy bought a roller trailer instead of a bunk trailer but the boat rolled off and into the water easily. I want put some side guides on it but he also replaced the lights last year so they are new as well.


----------



## Country Dave (Nov 12, 2013)

_I'd say that's a fair price, its a great hull you wont be disappointed. Good luck with your mods and be sure to post lots of pics._


----------



## JL8Jeff (Nov 18, 2013)

I took the boat out for another run yesterday since it was in the 60's and I wanted to use some of the gas. The motor turns out to be a 1996 Evinrude 40 hp based on the model number but it seems to run really well. I had to replace the power trim button/throttle arm on the controls but I had a spare OMC control box sitting in the shed so it was a pretty easy swap (other than cutting all the dealer zip ties and unwrapping all the electrical tape on the wiring). I think I'm 50/50 on converting the motor to a jet vs finding a jet motor.


----------



## gunz (Mar 22, 2016)

Sorry if this is an Old post. I found it while googleing Lowes 1654 center console. I have the same boat minus the console. I am about to order a console and wanted you opinion on the one you have. I want a slightly higher than factory seating position but not a full standing position.


----------



## gunz (Mar 31, 2016)

I have the same console. Installing it now. last piece of the puzzle is the remote control. Can anyone point me in the right direction on where to buy this setup> I have a mercury 25 2 stroke. thanks


----------



## riverrat717 (Mar 31, 2016)

Overtons, here https://www.overtons.com/Boating-Marine/Steering-Controls/Throttle-Shifter-Controls Some are universal.


----------



## gunz (Mar 31, 2016)

Thanks, I didn't see one for side mount on a center console tho.


----------



## Ebug (Apr 1, 2016)

Gunz, the standard Mercury side mount shifter can be used on the side of a console. You remove a single bolt that holds the arm on, move arm to other side, and re-install arm. Done.

Here's a picture of the throttle I am talking about.


----------



## riverrat717 (Apr 1, 2016)

Ebug said:


> Gunz, the standard Mercury side mount shifter can be used on the side of a console. You remove a single bolt that holds the arm on, move arm to other side, and re-install arm. Done.
> 
> Here's a picture of the throttle I am talking about.



^^Exactly. :beer: If you want all your cables exposed. 






Cables run inside the console with this one. Less to get hung up on, cleaner looking IMHO


----------



## Ebug (Apr 1, 2016)

" Exactly. :beer: If you want all your cables exposed. "

You are correct. But that is not so bad, especially if you already own it.

I looked at the one you pictured when I did my conversion but I could not find one local to make sure it would work when mounted on the right side of the console. I had convinced myself the mechanism inside only worked with the handle moving in one direction. So long story short I used what I had. 

If buying new anyway I would definitely look at the cleaner version you mentioned.

Here is what I ended up with. Liveable.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Apr 1, 2016)

I ended up moving the console forward 2 feet to keep the weight further forward and added a windshield and grabrail. The console is pretty narrow but it makes it easier to walk around it so it works well. I have the Mercury side mount control on the side of the console and it works fine. If I had a new console, I might try to offset the steering wheel so I could fit a top mount control instead of the side mount. I got my side mount control off Ebay with cables but I needed to get longer cables and wiring when I moved the console forward.


----------



## mbweimar (Apr 1, 2016)

I wish my console was like that.


----------



## gunz (Apr 1, 2016)

riverrat717 said:


> Ebug said:
> 
> 
> > Gunz, the standard Mercury side mount shifter can be used on the side of a console. You remove a single bolt that holds the arm on, move arm to other side, and re-install arm. Done.
> ...



I am new to this so bear with me. But it looks like that is set up for a side mount. if I put that on my console the trim switch would be facing away from the console. Thats the exact reason I was looking at going the other way.


----------



## gunz (Apr 6, 2016)

Got it all worked out. Have controls and cables headed my way. Its a Teleflex unit. No exposed cables. 

Like this one. 
https://www.go2marine.com/item/87517/sl-3-single-side-mount-controls-309473.html


----------

